

Ask HN: Favorite Coworking Spaces in US? - michaelpierce

I am compiling a list of the best coworking spaces in the US.
======
MichaelCrawford
I haven't used it, but NedSpace in Portland, Oregon is popular. I myself
usually hang out in cafes such as Peet's, Starbucks or Shari's - this last, a
local diner chain.

